
5 Things Artists Can Teach Us about Productivity - amymhaddad
https://amymhaddad.com/5-things-artists-can-teach-us-about-productivity-25fde96d4638
======
nxsynonym
While the tips in this article are pretty generic, I will say that working
artist are among the hardest working group of people I've ever known.

It takes extreme dedication and an iron will to keep up a full time artistic
practice.

If anyone is interested in the working/day to day of artists I suggest the
following books:

inside the painter's studio (Joe Fig): [https://www.amazon.com/Inside-Artists-
Studio-Joe-Fig/dp/1616...](https://www.amazon.com/Inside-Artists-Studio-Joe-
Fig/dp/1616893044)

Art&Fear (David Bayle) [https://www.amazon.com/Art-Fear-Observations-Rewards-
Artmaki...](https://www.amazon.com/Art-Fear-Observations-Rewards-
Artmaking/dp/0961454733/ref=pd_sim_14_13?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=0961454733&pd_rd_r=Q0PT4NY9FCECEHPA2N5T&pd_rd_w=J7W3O&pd_rd_wg=gFBHF&psc=1&refRID=Q0PT4NY9FCECEHPA2N5T)

